# Suche: Baustein Step-7 für die Ansteuerung eines Telemec-Fu



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Suche einen Step-7 Baustein für die Ansteuerung eines Telemec-Frequenzumformers via Profibus-DP...

Nach Möglichkeit sollte dieser folgende Datenpunkte beinhalten:

-Sollwert 0-100% oder in Hz
-Istwert 0-100% oder in Hz
-Freigabe bool
-Reversieren bool
-evtl. Datendownload 


-Fehler boolsch oder mit Hex-Code

Danke für Ihr Angebot.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

L.Thürlemann   l.therlemann@gmx.net


----------



## Superkater (27 Februar 2006)

*Welche Familie von Telemechanique?*

Bei Telemechanique gibt es schon einige Familien mit Profibusanbindung. Z.B. Altivar 58 (bis 1,5 M/Bits) oder Altivar 71 (bis 12 M/Bits). 

Welche Famlie meinen Sie?


----------



## Seebr (21 August 2012)

Hallo.

Ich such auch. Habe einen Altivar 71 mit Profibus Karte.
Ich suche eine Beschreibung wo ich welche Parameter und settings im Adressbereich finde.
Gibts da eine Vorlage? Oder vieleicht schon einen Baustein für Step 7?

Besten Dank


----------

